
Is it worth trying to advance as a late hire in a faltering startup? - danaseverson
https://startupsanonymous.com/question/is-it-worth-trying-to-advance-as-a-late-hire-in-a-faltering-startup/
======
paulhauggis
The company will only recover if new management/owners step in and go in a new
direction.

I've been in your situation and ended up quitting 2 years too late.

